# Another FNG



## G10N1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi all,

Just joined up and hoping to find some information on the Japanese Kikka jet and other late war IJN/IJA fighters.
I'm interested in all WWII era acft though. Also a big fan of the B-32 Dominator!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome from Cell 1313...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Tracker (Mar 6, 2015)

This site has brief info on the Japanese answer to the Me262. Let us know what type of info you are looking for.

Nakajima J9Y Kikka (Orange Blossom) - Jet-Powered Fighter / Fighter-Bomber - History, Specs and Pictures - Military Aircraft








While searching found this forum. 
Kitsuka (Kikka) æ©˜èŠ± Orange Blossom - Fighters - War Thunder - Official Forum

They have data, drawings etc. for your viewing pleasure.
Oh, bye the way, Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, you will find a wealth of info here. Any questions that aren't readily available on the "google" are welcome. (We do have a bit of difficulty with the type of questions, like; "I need all the information on a "insert plane here"" Other than that, we are most helpful.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 6, 2015)

Except me....*DO NOT* ask me anything, you may regret it. Welcome from Western Canada. I do have one book on the Kikka though you probably already have it, Monogram Closeup #19.

Geo


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome to the Forums! I saw the Kikka in the Mary Baker Engen restoration center last year with it's wings removed. I didn't take any pictures because my camera was dead unfortunately.


----------



## G10N1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the welcome messages! 
and thanks for the links Tracker.
Geo, I do indeed have the monogram close-up 19. Its the best source I've found on this acft, but it was published back in 1979. I was hoping someone might have some insider info on the restoration going on at the Smithsonian. From their site it says it was moved to Mary Baker Engen Restoration Hangar at the Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center on 14 March 2011. No new info or scheduled completion date is listed though. 
The site Kikka : WarbirdRadio.com has a short video of the move and a few pictures. Unfortunately it looks like the instrument panel has been damaged even more than is shown in the monogram photos.

I also heard there was a report made by Chrysler in 1946 detailing the examination and testing of the NE-20 titled 'Japanese NE-20 turbo jet engine. Construction and performance'. Does anyone know where one could get a copy of that report?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2015)

Welcome from down under!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> Welcome to the Forums! I saw the Kikka in the Mary Baker Engen restoration center last year with it's wings removed. I didn't take any pictures because my camera was dead unfortunately.



I hope that you gave it a proper send off...



Wayne Little said:


> Welcome from down under!



Down under what??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2015)

Welcome.


----------

